
Show HN: Monocle – Minimalist and productivity-focused news reader - tmartty
https://monoclereader.com/
======
leshokunin
Cool. I gotta congratulate you on the copy. It might sound like a backhanded
compliment, but I have a lot of respect for how you managed to pitch some of
the limitations (desktop only, no Readability) as features. It comes across as
a very specific vision, and makes it sound more compelling.

~~~
tmartty
Thanks man, appreciate it!

